# Rescued doe and kits looking for homes in Southern California



## missyscove (May 10, 2013)

One of my vet school classmates who has 2 buns of her own found this stray bunny (Peanut) who soon after gave birth to a litter of kits. 
She's unsure of the sexes on the kits but thinks that Frodo and Smokey are girls and Sam and Sweet Pea are boys. 
Peanut did have Syphilis but has been treated for that and everybunny has had a checkup and been given a clean bill of health. 
She's looking to rehome them asap (or find a foster home for them) because she's going back to Arizona for the summer. They were born on April 3 so they're about 5 weeks old now and may be ready to go as early as 6 weeks. Peanut is scheduled for a spay on the 23rd. 
I'm also likely driving through Arizona and New Mexico and into Texas at the end of the month and would be willing to transport in that direction. 
Smokey is the only bun that has been claimed so far. 

If anyone is interested they can PM me for more information
They're located in the inland empire / los angeles county / san bernadino county area

Peanut



Frodo



Sam



Sweet Pea



Sweet Pea, Smokey & Sam


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 14, 2013)

So cute, good luck.


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2013)

Here's a video of the buns having a binky fest. I think it shows well how cute and how well socialized they are!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96gfFZWg9t0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Apebull (May 17, 2013)

OMG they are SSSSOOOOO CUTE!!!!! I hope you find them all wonderful homes!


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2013)

Good news, any bunny that doesn't find a home before next week will be placed with the San Diego House Rabbit Society.


----------



## Zeroshero (May 18, 2013)

OMG I love Smokey! I have been so tempted to get Zero a little pal I just can't though. I have passed the YouTube link to a coworker that said she would like a bunny because all I do is show everyone pics of Zero and talk about how awesome he is! I will PM you with her information if she decides on one.

I see that Smokey found a home


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2013)

They are just so cute--sending our prayers.


----------

